# Pros and Cons of the Genie 2



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Freshly returned to DirecTV and just learned of the Genie 2. I have a 54 which seems pretty good. I would like the additional simultaneous video streams and the 4K capability (when I buy a 4K set). What are the downsides, if any. of the Genie 2?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Biggest is if you don’t like clients and want lots of tuners. I have. HS-17 and 6 clients. (Usually only 2-3 in use at a time) and have no issues. Speed wise also the clients are about twice as fast as they were on the HR54


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Biggest is if you don't like clients and want lots of tuners. I have. HS-17 and 6 clients. (Usually only 2-3 in use at a time) and have no issues. Speed wise also the clients are about twice as fast as they were on the HR54


I currently have the 54 and 5 minis. We, sometimes, run out of streams.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

narrod said:


> I currently have the 54 and 5 minis. We, sometimes, run out of streams.


Better off with DVRs in this case. The 17 system does have drawbacks.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

narrod said:


> I currently have the 54 and 5 minis. We, sometimes, run out of streams.


Well a 17 would give you two more


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Rich said:


> Better off with DVRs in this case. The 17 system does have drawbacks.
> 
> Rich


The 17 is the Genie 2? What are the drawbacks?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

narrod said:


> The 17 is the Genie 2? What are the drawbacks?


The 17 does not feed the TV sets. It's just a server to the clients. The tuners are in the 17. If you're used to having DVRs a client based system might not fit your needs. If you need a lot of tuners the 17 might not fit your needs. The HS17s are the Genie 2s.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

narrod said:


> I currently have the 54 and 5 minis. We, sometimes, run out of streams.


Yeah you should have a hs17. Then you wouldn't run out of streams. You are limited to three clients at a time with the hr54. Seven with the hs17.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Well a 17 would give you two more


2 more tuners but up to four more locations at a time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> The 17 does not feed the TV sets. It's just a server to the clients. The tuners are in the 17. If you're used to having DVRs a client based system might not fit your needs. If you need a lot of tuners the 17 might not fit your needs. The HS17s are the Genie 2s.
> 
> Rich


A client acts exactly like a DVR rich. That isn't an issue really. The issue is how many total tuners and total tvs do you need to watch at one time? And how many things do you keep in your series manager list? That lets you know if a hs17 is right or if you need something else.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

So does the 17 have 7 usable tuners so you can hook up 7 clients? For some reason I though one tuner was used by the 17.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> So does the 17 have 7 usable tuners so you can hook up 7 clients? For some reason I though one tuner was used by the 17.


Yes 7 with up to 8 clients. The 17 does not use a tuner itself


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

How can you have 8 clients with only 7 tuners?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't have an HS17, but 7 tuners will allow you to watch or record 7 different channels at one time. I suppose it might support 8 clients at a time, but one of them would have to watch the same thing as one other, or watch something already recorded and thus not require a tuner.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

You can only have one HS17 and it is a single point of failure, if that's a concern for you. With separate DVR boxes, when one is malfunctioning you can still watch TV on other boxes.

They won't give you (or activate) a HS17 when you have a marginal signal from 99 (or any genie so I guess thats irrelevant).

You can self install HR24 HDDVRs but D* wants a tech to install genies.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The required signal levels for 99 are exactly the same whether you have a genie or a DVR,


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> How can you have 8 clients with only 7 tuners?


The HR54/44 can also have up to 8 clients attached


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm still somewhat confused. Does the Genie 2 replace the 54 or work in conjunction?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

narrod said:


> I'm still somewhat confused. Does the Genie 2 replace the 54 or work in conjunction?


Yes. You get just 1 of those.

I believe you can hook up more clients than you can play at any given time.
On the HR44 I believe you can hook up 5 but only play 3 at a time.
The HR54 and HS17 ( Genie 2 ) are are couple more.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

narrod said:


> The 17 is the Genie 2? What are the drawbacks?


it's *HS17

you will get a lot of knowledge if you'll read a thread "HS17-100" here*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> A client acts exactly like a DVR rich. That isn't an issue really. The issue is how many total tuners and total tvs do you need to watch at one time? And how many things do you keep in your series manager list? That lets you know if a hs17 is right or if you need something else.


I understand how they work. Tell you the truth, if it wasn't for the one point of failure thing (and all the problems I've read here about the 17s) I'd consider the system. I don't care about tuners or capacity anymore, a 17 system might be a good choice...but I'd wait for the next gen box. Odd how the number 17 multiplied twice is 34, no? Genetics?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> How can you have 8 clients with only 7 tuners?


I can't wait for the answer...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ColdCase said:


> You can only have one HS17 and *it is a single point of failure*, if that's a concern for you. With separate DVR boxes, when one is malfunctioning you can still watch TV on other boxes.
> 
> They won't give you (or activate) a HS17 when you have a marginal signal from 99 (or any genie so I guess thats irrelevant).
> 
> You can self install HR24 HDDVRs but D* wants a tech to install genies.


Bingo!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

narrod said:


> I'm still somewhat confused. Does the Genie 2 replace the 54 or work in conjunction?


I'm getting more confused. You can only get one Genie activated on your account...if you are a "normal" D* sub.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

b4pjoe said:


> How can you have 8 clients with only 7 tuners?


If not all are turned on at once. Some people might have them in bedrooms, workout room, etc. that don't get used that often.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

They might not be watched at the same time but a lot of people use their extra tuners for recording so basically though you can have 8 clients, only 7 tuners can be in use at once. That is pretty limited and probably why I'll never have the HS17. I could not get by with just 7 tuners. I have 13 right now and sometimes that is close to not enough.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If not all are turned on at once. Some people might have them in bedrooms, workout room, etc. that don't get used that often.


Post made it sound like all 8 could be used at once. Cause of confusion.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah you'd only be able to use 7 at once - but you probably wouldn't want to as that wouldn't leave any tuners free for recording.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

From what I’ve read on here the HS17 actually has 16 tuners in it but only 7 are activated at this time. Not sure why they wouldn’t turn the other ones on. I guess it’s because of the 4K tuners/streams.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it's *HS17
> 
> you will get a lot of knowledge if you'll read a thread "HS17-100" here*


Thanks. I will do that. I'm still confused. In essence what I want to know is would a Genie 2 with my 5 minis have more tuner/stream capacity than my current setup of a 54 and 5 minis.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Post made it sound like all 8 could be used at once. Cause of confusion.
> 
> Rich


Not really confusing. Even the HR54 supports up to 8 clients


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> From what I've read on here the HS17 actually has 16 tuners in it but only 7 are activated at this time. Not sure why they wouldn't turn the other ones on. I guess it's because of the 4K tuners/streams.


Because when they ultimately support seven simultaneous 4K clients, that's going to use up 15 of the 16 tuners (7 x 2 + guide channel) If they let people use a dozen tuners with the HS17, then future models that support more 4K TVs would support _fewer_ tuners which customers would not like or understand.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Because when they ultimately support seven simultaneous 4K clients, that's going to use up 15 of the 16 tuners (7 x 2 + guide channel) If they let people use a dozen tuners with the HS17, then future models that support more 4K TVs would support _fewer_ tuners which customers would not like or understand.


Well then, stick 32 tuners in the new Genie 3.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

narrod said:


> Thanks. I will do that. I'm still confused. In essence what I want to know is would a Genie 2 with my 5 minis have more tuner/stream capacity than my current setup of a 54 and 5 minis.


Ok let's see if I can simplify all this.

You want to know two main things usually. One is how many things can your entire system either watch live or record at the same time. The other is how many tvs can you be using at one time. (I won't use tuners cause it gets convoluted when dealing with 4k stuff. Just going to stick to how many things) these are two different questions...

First

With an hr54 you can watch up to 4 things live or record up to 5 things at one time. Or any combination that adds up to no more than 5 total 4 of which could be live tv (One of which can be 4k)

Side note: you also listed currently having one regular Hi Definition recover. That means your current system can actually have one additional live program at a time as well.

A hs17 can have any combination of up to 7 things being watched live or recorded at one time. (Up to 2 in 4k)

Now how many tvs...

A hr54 can supports viewing on up to 4 tvs at one time. (1 of those can be 4k)

An hs17 can support up to seven tvs at one time. (2 of which can be 4k)

Both those units can be connected to up to 8 different tvs, but you can never run more than 3 at a time with a hr54 and 7 at a time with a hs17.

So yes a genie 2 (hs17) has more ability than an hr54... it can record up to two more things at a time and drive up to three more tvs at one time than an hr54 system. And it can do up to 2 4k things at a time vs 1 at a time for an hr54.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Not really confusing. Even the HR54 supports up to 8 clients


That's a bit misleading without context. They can have 8 tied to it but it can't have them all active at one time. It can only drive 4tvs max three of which could be clients, one of which would have to be the tv the hr54 is connected too.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Yeah you'd only be able to use 7 at once - but you probably wouldn't want to as that wouldn't leave any tuners free for recording.


Depends... you could be watching seven things that where previously recorded and recording another seven all at the same time with the hs17... including recording two 4k programs and watching two other 4k programs that where recorded previously.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Not really confusing. Even the HR54 supports up to 8 clients


Not all simultaneously which prompts my question. Does the 17 allow more than the 54?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

narrod said:


> Not all simultaneously which prompts my question. Does the 17 allow more than the 54?


http://iamanedgecutter.com/docs/HR54-500_Edgecutter_Review.pdf

http://iamanedgecutter.com/docs/HS17_Genie2_Edgecutter_Review.pdf

From reading the 2 of the initial reviews it appears to me that the HR54 is capable of 5 streams at once and the HS17 is capable of 7.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Not really confusing. Even the HR54 supports up to 8 clients


I thought the post seemed to state you could use them at the same time. If you can't what's the point? The TS seems to want to know how many minis you can use simultaneously.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

narrod said:


> Not all simultaneously which prompts my question. Does the 17 allow more than the 54?


The 17 has 7 tuners which support 7 clients at one time


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> I thought the post seemed to state you could use them at the same time. If you can't what's the point? The TS seems to want to know how many minis you can use simultaneously.
> 
> Rich


You could have several guest rooms which never have TV on but there is a box there ready to go incase you have a visitor


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I want to know. I've never have more than 5 minis so it would be perfect.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

narrod said:


> Not all simultaneously which prompts my question. Does the 17 allow more than the 54?


Yes. Read my post number 34 in this thread.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> http://iamanedgecutter.com/docs/HR54-500_Edgecutter_Review.pdf
> 
> http://iamanedgecutter.com/docs/HS17_Genie2_Edgecutter_Review.pdf
> 
> From reading the 2 of the initial reviews it appears to me that the HR54 is capable of 5 streams at once and the HS17 is capable of 7.


Streams? In what way. Record yes but supply tvs, no. Hs17 yes it can do seven but hr54 can't do more than four.

Did anyone read my post #34?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

compnurd said:


> The 17 has 7 tuners which support 7 clients at one time


Yes it can support seven at a time but the tuner count (which isn't seven by the way) actually has nothing to do with its ability to run seven tvs at once. Tuners only affect how many things can be live at once.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Streams? In what way. Record yes but supply tvs, no. Hs17 yes it can do seven but hr54 can't do more than four.
> 
> Did anyone read my post #34?


I missed your post 34. It does answer my questions. My configuration of 1 54 (switched to a 17) and 5 minis will allow six live channels (doesn't happen often here 5 does) if I change the 54 to a 17. Being cheap I don't want to pay for the 17. Next month (with the second billing of my protection plan) they've agreed to replace the 54 with a 17.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

for a preparation of installing HS17, I would read main thread about its pro/contras/tips/etc - "HS17-100" is for your consuming


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was another name for Reverse Band


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

What is the best non client receiver you can currently get from Directv. My HR24-500 just crashed with my backup recordings. I always keep an additional stand alone receiver in case my Genie 1 (HR54-700) bites the dust. Have that and 3 clients now. This is going on 4K TV but Directv has very little 4K material for my guest BR visitors (where new reciever will go). I have protection coverage and a 24 year customer so I get what I want from DTV


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HR line of simple DVRs ended with HR24 … may be you could get H44 ? then add your own HDD to convert it to DVR ?


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a HR54-700. Said I could only have one Genie. I am running the max of two 4K clients on it now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

An H25 is a non-client receiver that is able to share in whole home but also works as a totally stand-alone receiver. It supports HD but not 4K.


----------



## Billd300 (Jan 18, 2007)

I currently have a HR44 Genie and five additional HR24 dvrs for a total of 15 tuners. what would direct tv do in my situation if i wanted to get 4k or my genie went bad. I do not want the client receivers


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Billd300 said:


> I currently have a HR44 Genie and five additional HR24 dvrs for a total of 15 tuners. what would direct tv do in my situation if i wanted to get 4k or my genie went bad. I do not want the client receivers


You need either an HR54 or HS17 and a C61k client. No getting around it, you have to have that client to get 4k.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

studechip said:


> You need either an HR54 or HS17 and a C61k client. No getting around it, you have to have that client to get 4k.


I have the HR 54 and can run 2 C61Ks with it but not 2 4K programs at the same time. So little content not likely to happen anyway. I have a 24 for backup in case Genie Crashes and ATT says they can come in 3 days. Retired and big sports fan so that wouldn't work for me.


----------

